# Techumseh HSSK50 governor linkage setup



## dad311 (Dec 12, 2005)

This weekend I removed my carb from my snow blower for cleaning. I got the carb cleaned and it runs great, but I didnt record the governor linkage setup before removal. I dont believe the the linkage is setup correctly. Does anyone know the default linkage setup for a HSSK50?

thanks for any help.


----------

